# Man, I can't wait for the WNBA season to start



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

New Arena-Toyota Center
New Players-Kedra Holland-Corn
New Championship ring-Houston Comets


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> New Championship ring-Houston Comets


:laugh: You crazy if you think that. Indiana's taking the crown, get it right.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Detroit what?!!?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Man, I can't wait for the WNBA season to start*



> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> :laugh: You crazy if you think that. Indiana's taking the crown, get it right.



Hey I gotta believe right? Anywayz I think Detroit or Indy will win the East and Sacramento or Los Angeles will win the West. I can see Phoenix making play-offs in the West though.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Indiana will be the Eastern conference champs!
Sacramento will be the Western Conference champs!


----------



## tommycatluvsme (Dec 1, 2003)

Neither can I!


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

gotta watch my friend alana play


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> gotta watch my friend alana play


While I am not a Washington fan, I loved watching Alana play for Duke. If Washington is not a contender this year, their entire coaching staff should be canned! Way too much talent...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> While I am not a Washington fan, I loved watching Alana play for Duke. If Washington is not a contender this year, their entire coaching staff should be canned! Way too much talent...



Exactly. Can't wait til the comets play them on july 27th. Man, its hard for the Comets to be my favorite team this year. All the teams have great talent. Still, it's first the Comets and then Detroit. I can't wait to see Chandi play ball at a pro level.


----------

